# Gotta love



## AutGotAlot (Feb 1, 2021)

Gotta love all this unrequested vacation time. I got 4.75 hours for a whole week


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 2, 2021)

Common event


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2021)

Every January.....


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Feb 3, 2021)

They must like me.  I've never had a problem getting hours.  40 hours every week, even in January.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Feb 8, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> They must like me.  I've never had a problem getting hours.  40 hours every week, even in January.


Well that's good. Now I know who to ask for a loan. Lol


----------

